# Stargate Universe



## Rogue_Ninja (May 10, 2011)

Any fans of the show here. Just watched the final episode, I have to say I am disappointed its over and it was not the best ending but Im glad they left it open for a possible spin off. Share your opinions of the show.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2011)

Still a few episodes to go yet; the latest I've seen is Seizure.

I must say, Universe didn't really hold my attention as well as SG-1 or Atlantis. I mean, some episodes were good, but most of them just didn't seem as interesting. They'd changed too much from SG-1 and Atlantis. Those two had formulae that worked, with the exploration initiative, and this is basically Battlestar Galactica with a Stargate. They spent too much time focusing on the characters' interactions rather than actually spending more time exploring where they went. It's ashame that Atlantis was cancelled; it was far better in my point of view. I was unhappy when I heard that SG-1 had been cancelled, though I think after 10 seasons it had probably run its course. At least there are still the movies which are hopefully still in the pipeline.


----------



## Psyfira (May 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Still a few episodes to go yet; the latest I've seen is Seizure.


Same; in the UK we're a few weeks behind America.

I like the series, but I agree that it needs to be short rather than dragging it out. It's not the first series to dump a group of people on a ship in the middle of nowhere, but by just staying on the ship and not really going anywhere they've run out of ideas pretty quickly. In the first series there was a lot of "need supplies - drop out of FTL - get supplies" and that was about it. The random "oh, look where we are now" of it meant I didn't really care where they'd gone or find it particularly interesting.


----------



## Depravo (May 14, 2011)

I saw the final episode earlier in the week (downloaded it - too impatient to wait for it to be screened in the UK). I thought it was a pretty good episode to end on. Poignant.



Spoiler



And how it ended gives the show three years to get recommissioned without breaking any continuity.



Just downloading the Smallville finale which was aired in the US last night. This better be good...


----------



## DjoeN (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, I liked SG-U

And the ending does indeed give space to get a spinn-off or a new season for SG-U, just let's hope the do


----------



## chartube12 (May 14, 2011)

Bright fired the entire star gate stuff in a bit of rage, after failing to get a movie put together. Said movie would of had SG1 and Members of the Atlantes get aboard the ship as the new grew.


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 14, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Yeah, I liked SG-U
> 
> And the ending does indeed give space to get a spinn-off or a new season for SG-U, just let's hope the do



Not at all. The ending wasn't the intended ending to the series. It was a Part I of II. They did not have time to make changes to the last episode after being cancelled (which is horse shit, as SGU still received more viewers than Sanctuary).

There will be no more Stargate related TV series or movies, EVER. Well, maybe not ever, but not anytime in the next decade or so. If the Part II ever gets released, it'll be in comic form.

SGU planned on a different galaxy every season. Therefore we know that the ship arrived at the new galaxy just fine, and that Eli fixed his pod. I mean seriously now.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

Personally I gave up on it shortly after it returned from the long break it had although I had got kind of weary of Stargate in general.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 14, 2011)

It was a good show and had potential to grow. Maybe more alien encounters would have helped. I will admit not the strongest SG series but it was still working on it. I would like to see a prequel of Stargate's maybe focused on the Ancients.

SG1 was a great show and even Atlantis grew on me.


----------



## Rayder (May 14, 2011)

I think SGU was by far the worst of the Stargate shows.  I felt it lacked any really strong characters was generally just very boring.  Of all the good shows that Syfy has canceled over the last couple years, I feel this one truly deserved to be canceled. Even though they were traveling through entire galaxies, the show seemed to go nowhere fast.  SG-1 and Atlantis were epic, SGU was just epic fail.

Oh, but look on the bright side, we still have day-long marathons of Ghost Humpers and lame disaster movies to look forward to.  Then there's the idiot wrestling they inject into the lineup....what the hell has that got to do with Sci-Fi?  I guess the science is the steroids and the fiction is the wrestling, is that it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Syfy channel has apparently lost their way, and I think the downhill slide started when they changed their name from Sci-Fi to Syfy. About the only good show they have left is Eureka, IMO.  (I consider Sancuary and Warehouse 13 as just meh.) But they ruin even Eureka by having these overly long mid-season breaks.  Who's lame-brained idea was that?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

How soon they forget Rayder

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67E-_SQLVRo[/youtube]

Probably should have not posted that without warning.


----------



## Nebz (May 17, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> How soon they forget Rayder
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67E-_SQLVRo[/youtube]
> 
> Probably should have not posted that without warning.


omfg I loved that cartoon!!!!!


I just started watching SG-U before I went to bed and it seems pretty alright for now. I'm at about episode 8 or 9, maybe... but it's sad to kinda hear it ends the way it does.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 18, 2011)

Thats right they did make a cartoon. I only watched a few episodes.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

I liked where it was going, except it was way too slow moving and way too "Christian" for want of a better phrase. The ending was meh, they could done it much... cleaner?

Anyone noticing a pattern anyhows. Stargate the movie was the original series, SG1 was SG:The next Generation, Atlantis SGeep Space 9 with a cooler space station, and Universe was SG:Voyager, all alone on a ship far from home.


----------

